# Help for a noob ^_^''



## Ashran (Jun 10, 2019)

Hi guys,
I'm new / noob in the world of video, but I'm interested to learn more.
I bought an EOS R and I am happy but I have some questions:

is better to use 4K All-I without C-Log or to use 4K All-I with C-Log? I will use internal 8bit C-Log. I will edit the video with Davinci Resolve 15.
If I use C-Log is better the color Matrix "Cinema EOS Original" or "Neutral"?
Where I can find good LUT To use with 8bit C-Log?

Thank you for the support.

Kind regards


Giuseppe


----------



## Graphic.Artifacts (Jun 11, 2019)

I don't have an R, but based on my experience with the 8 bit log available for the 5D Mark IV I'd recommend staying away from log unless you really need it. I found it very hard to grade and the Canon LUT's don't really help. You will probably get much better results just using Canon's neutral profile. I think the problem is that 8 bit log compresses the mid tones and those values are very hard to get back in grading. If you absolutely can't capture the scene DR without log give it a try but I don't think you will be pleased with the results. 10 bit seems to be the minimum for good log footage. The good news is that I don't think log is necessary for most purposes.


----------



## Ashran (Jun 11, 2019)

Graphic.Artifacts said:


> I don't have an R, but ...



Thank you very much! 
I will try to use 4K All-I without C-Log and tune it in Davinci. thanks!


----------



## Graphic.Artifacts (Jun 11, 2019)

Good Luck. 4K All-I sounds like the way to go. That is a great sensor with beautiful color and lots of dynamic range. I wouldn't worry about log.


----------



## bhf3737 (Jun 11, 2019)

4K, All-I, without C-Log, Neutral picture profile is a sure bet for many scenarios, unless you are unhappy with the sharpness of results you get. In this case, you may need to enable C-Log because it gives you an option menu to adjust sharpness in camera.


----------



## Ashran (Jun 13, 2019)

bhf3737 said:


> 4K, All-I, without C-Log, Neutral picture profile is a sure bet for many scenarios, unless you are unhappy with the sharpness of results you get. In this case, you may need to enable C-Log because it gives you an option menu to adjust sharpness in camera.




Thank you.
If I shoot wiht 4K, All-I, without C-Log, Neutral picture profile can I adjust the sharpness in Davinci? 

Thanks


----------



## bhf3737 (Jun 14, 2019)

Ashran said:


> Thank you.
> If I shoot wiht 4K, All-I, without C-Log, Neutral picture profile can I adjust the sharpness in Davinci?
> 
> Thanks


Yes, when you have your footage, you can adjust it in Davinci or any other NLE and match it to what you like. The more bit depth (and bit rate) you have the higher tolerance to adjustments in post you get.


----------



## Ashran (Jun 14, 2019)

Ok then I will not modify the sharpenss in the EOS R menu. Thanks!


----------

